# turkey guns



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a quick question: I will be hunting turkeys for the first time this fall and my kids really want to try too. Is a 410 a good enough gun for turkeys? And if so, what would the recommended maximum range be?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Check with your game laws to see if a 410 is legal.

I personally would not hunt with anything less than a 20 ga. And with that 3" premium turkey loads in 4 shot. I help out with a youth hunt every year and many use the 20 ga. I won't let them shoot unless the bird is under 35 yards. But go out and pattern the gun. If you get 10 pellets in the head (that is my goal when patterning). Check the distances.....20, 25, 30, 35, 40, etc. Once you don't get that consistant 10 pellet count.....don't go any further.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

My daughter was 14 when she wanted to try turkey hunting. she shot her first one with my bps 12 using 2 3/4" #6 pheasant loads took her bird with one shot at 25 yards. she had never shot the gun with this load before and never felt the recoil. I did let her shoot it with 7/8 oz dove loads. just a few times. it also has a limbsavers on it so recoil is minimal.

The next year I bought her her own 870 youth 20 ga. I also had a limbsavers, lengthened the forcing cone and aded a red fiber optic bead. I added a truglo extended ported turkey choke tube. I have more in her gun then in my own. I made the fatial mistake of letting her shoot a 3" turkey load at the target. she was doing fine with the 2 3/4" light loads. but she wanted to shoot the turkey load.so I let her. she wont even touch the gun if she knows it has 3"ers in it. so she killed her second bird with 2 3/4" 7/8 oz # 6's and never knew it kicked at all. At 20 yards.

Now I will also add that I patterned this gun myself. and with 3" #5's and 3" #6's it is good 25 pellets in the head and neck of a turkey at 25 yards. but at 35 yards it only has 6 in the kill zone. so she was really upset with me the year before last when a bird with a 10" beard came within 40 yards and I would not let her shoot. but she understands why she couldnt.

I need to try some #4's and also try it at 30 yards. I will also find her another choke tube with a tighter restriction. I think it will help some.

I also think the 410 is ok for target practice but under gunned for hunting unless you are a very good shooter. which most first timers are not. the reason I say this is because most are full chokes. and with 1/2 and 3/4 oz payloads If the bird is at 20-25 yards.then If they are right on target it should be dead. but if of just a little then it is probably a wounded bird.then if the bird is at say ten yards then the pattern is only about 2 inches. and this has to be right on target or, wounded bird.

I guess what I'm saying is there is way too many what if's with the 410. a 20ga would be much better. even if using light loads.they are not going to shoot over 25 or 30 yards anyway so it will make for a good kill if they do their part. even 70% of their part. good luck with what ever you decide.


----------

